# Waterproof a tent???



## GarAngler71 (Jun 13, 2010)

What is the best stuff to use to waterproof a tent???THANKS


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Seam sealer on all seams, and apply silicone spray on exterior
surface of top and sides...2-3 cans are usually enough for a big
(family) tent..Let dry before storage...


----------



## GarAngler71 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bany (Jun 14, 2010)

Camp dry in the brownish can, not the blue one at Walmart.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

I honestly don't think there's any such thing as a "waterproof" tent!


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 14, 2010)

tar..


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2010)

bany said:


> Camp dry in the brownish can, not the blue one at Walmart.



Ditto


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 14, 2010)

String a big blue tarp over the tent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> String a big blue tarp over the tent!!!!!!!!!!



or gray


----------



## srobert4 (Jun 17, 2010)

just got back from vogel. spent tuesday night in a tent during a thunderstorm. never even shut the windows and stayed dry all night. we covered our tent with a tailgater pop up shade. first time we tried it and it worked.
my niece and nephews were in another tent covered with the same pop up type canopy, that tent is 20 years old and they slept dry and i did. won't ever camp without those pop up canopies.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 18, 2010)

Good idea! Prolly keeps the tent cooler,too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Pitch it in a place where it is out in the full sun, and completely soak it down with water. Then, let it dry before takin` it down.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 18, 2015)

There's a popular video on youtube that says to mix silicone caulk with mineral spirits.  Soak rain fly in it.  Also, will discolor darker colors.  Yes it is pretty water resistant but leaves an oily film on fly.

Campdry probably best bet.


----------



## CabinFreak (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't even bother with trying to dry proof a tent anymore,buy  tarps and all your issues are solved.I usually use a light weight tarp on top of the tent and put a heavy duty tarp under tent to protect tent floor from wearing out too fast.


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 28, 2015)

Another tip that really helps is to make a Tyvek ground cloth that goes under the tent.  Cut it an inch or two smaller around the perimeter of the footprint of the tent.  You don't want it catching any water that runs down the tent, and then funneling it under the tent.

You can get a big piece of it on ebay, and cut it to size, or some sellers will actually cut it to size for you.

Tents are another one of those things where you can cry once (paying for quality), or cry many time later (after paying for junk).  Meaning, stay away from Walmart when buying one.  Keep in mind that the today's Coleman is NOT yesteryear's Coleman.  Get it from a reputable outdoor supplier, like REI, Campmor, Cabela's, etc.

I have a few that always stay bone dry in torrential downpours.  And they are 15-20 years old.


----------



## CabinFreak (Sep 28, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> Another tip that really helps is to make a Tyvek ground cloth that goes under the tent.  Cut it an inch or two smaller around the perimeter of the footprint of the tent.  You don't want it catching any water that runs down the tent, and then funneling it under the tent.
> 
> You can get a big piece of it on ebay, and cut it to size, or some sellers will actually cut it to size for you.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you on buying cheap tents but I have never ventured beyond the 150 dollar tent.

I also agree on what ever you use as a ground cloth,be sure it's tucked under the tent,I can't recall how many people I have seen with their ground cloth sticking out past their tent.


----------

